# Anyone in Playa del Carmen / surrounding area



## gbwdt (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello All, 

This is my first post, so I apologize if I've asked a 'rhetorical' or 'stupid' question here. Anyways, I'm 24 years old and would like to make a life for myself in Quintana Roo; preferably Cancun, PlayaCar, or even Tulum. I graduated from college and worked in the corporate world and realized that no matter how much money I'm making I'm still unhappy. This is something I've had on my mind since high school, and its finally time to act on it. I've been doing a great deal of research, but I was wondering if there is anyone out there around my age that might be able to meet down there and possibly show me around. I qualify for the Residente Temporal visa, however I would like to go down to the area and essentially scout it out prior to making life altering decisions. I understand that it's quite hard for an American to find a job down there, but I'd like to get into the service industry, or anything for that matter and really I'm just looking for connections in the area that can give me real information rather than 'hear say', and possibly even sow me around?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Could PlayaCar possibly mean Playa del Carmen?


----------



## gbwdt (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes I do. I just didn't want to write it out. I'm a little hesitant at posting here, because I'm not too sure how serious people will take me, but after months of contemplation I've decided to do so.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

gbwdt said:


> Yes I do. I just didn't want to write it out. I'm a little hesitant at posting here, because I'm not too sure how serious people will take me, but after months of contemplation I've decided to do so.


Please feel free to post your questions here, though most of the members of this forum are quite a bit older than you! I believe we do have a couple of regular posters who live in Quintana Roo, so let's see if they have any ideas for you. Good luck!


----------



## gbwdt (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you so much! That's what I gathered, but hey, its worth a shot right?! I'm not looking to go out and party all the time, I legitimately just want a slower, more simple, and more fulfilling life, even if that means working for a lot less. I'd actually rather meet someone who is older, because they may even have work I might be able to do, if they have an already established business. Thanks again!


----------



## Grumbalina (Jan 4, 2014)

gbwdt said:


> I legitimately just want a slower, more simple, and more fulfilling life, even if that means working for a lot less. I'd actually rather meet someone who is older, because they may even have work I might be able to do, if they have an already established business.


I'm a bit older than you, but I've come to the same conclusion about corporate American and the sort of lifestyle I really want, so I'm planning on moving to Guanajuato in a few months! I'm now a freelance editor and make an okay amount of money for the US, but it'll be more than enough for Mexico. I only wish I'd gotten on this life path sooner!

Good luck!


----------



## gbwdt (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh man, well I completely understand and I think that that's awesome! Best of luck to you on all of your endeavors!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Could PlayaCar possibly mean Playa del Carmen?


PlayaCar is a very large resort area abutting Playa del Carmen on the south.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> PlayaCar is a very large resort area abutting Playa del Carmen on the south.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Grumbalina and gbwdt, 
Do you, as new posters, realize that one cannot just move to Mexico and work? Immigration authorities must approve working in Mexico, and that is not easy. It will be part of your visa and there are strict rules.
Residence visas are required and you have to meet financial qualifications to get approved by the Mexican consulate in your home country. You must go there to apply.
A tourist permit, for a short visit, is OK for up to 180 days. No working allowed.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Grumbalina and gbwdt,
> Do you, as new posters, realize that one cannot just move to Mexico and work? Immigration authorities must approve working in Mexico, and that is not easy. It will be part of your visa and there are strict rules.
> Residence visas are required and you have to meet financial qualifications to get approved by the Mexican consulate in your home country. You must go there to apply.
> A tourist permit, for a short visit, is OK for up to 180 days. No working allowed.


NB: Anyone holding a Residente Permanente visa is automatically allowed to work in Mexico. The only requirement is to report the name of your employer to INM once you have found a job.


----------



## gbwdt (Oct 21, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> PlayaCar is a very large resort area abutting Playa del Carmen on the south.


Thanks. I do understand that, I just really like the area and figure that it has a lot going on and enough 'action' so to speak to have the biggest potential for enabling opportunity.


----------



## gbwdt (Oct 21, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Grumbalina and gbwdt,
> Do you, as new posters, realize that one cannot just move to Mexico and work? Immigration authorities must approve working in Mexico, and that is not easy. It will be part of your visa and there are strict rules.
> Residence visas are required and you have to meet financial qualifications to get approved by the Mexican consulate in your home country. You must go there to apply.
> A tourist permit, for a short visit, is OK for up to 180 days. No working allowed.


RVGRINGO, 

Yes I do and that's exactly why I said that I DO INDEED MEET RESIDENTE TEMPORAL standards. I have enough passive income coming in a month, and if I didn't I still have enough investments. I don't just expect to 'go work there' and 'live it up'. I'm legitimately just looking for individuals that are AROUND the Playa del Carman area that might be willing to help me out and make some connections thats all. Thanks though.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

gbwdt said:


> Thanks. I do understand that, I just really like the area and figure that it has a lot going on and enough 'action' so to speak to have the biggest potential for enabling opportunity.


I keep reading that there are a number of foreigners getting jobs in Cancun and the Playa areas. I don't know how, but the two areas are: service jobs in hotels and restaurants/bars and condo/timeshare sales. From what they say, they are getting their employers to foot the visas/permits. There are some forums in those areas where people are posting about the jobs they've got. I did not post this, I am not here.


----------



## Grumbalina (Jan 4, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> Grumbalina and gbwdt,
> Do you, as new posters, realize that one cannot just move to Mexico and work? Immigration authorities must approve working in Mexico, and that is not easy. It will be part of your visa and there are strict rules.
> Residence visas are required and you have to meet financial qualifications to get approved by the Mexican consulate in your home country. You must go there to apply.
> A tourist permit, for a short visit, is OK for up to 180 days. No working allowed.


I have looked into the requirements for working in Mexico, but I still plan on coming in on a tourist permit. I work as a contractor for an American company, but all the work I do is online, so I can do it anywhere. I make more than enough money to qualify for the residence visa, but I'm not sure that I want to take the plunge for at least a year. Especially since I'm bringing my car down, and I don't feel like dealing with the hassle of transferring it over right away.

And unless the Mexican govt is monitoring my online activity, I doubt they'll know what I'm doing. I'm an unrepentant scofflaw.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Grumbalina;2870433]I have looked into the requirements for working in Mexico, but I still plan on coming in on a tourist permit. I work as a contractor for an American company, but all the work I do is online, so I can do it anywhere. I make more than enough money to qualify for the residence visa, but I'm not sure that I want to take the plunge for at least a year. Especially since I'm bringing my car down, and I don't feel like dealing with the hassle of transferring it over right away.

And unless the Mexican govt is monitoring my online activity, I doubt they'll know what I'm doing. I'm an unrepentant scofflaw.[/QUOTE]_

Mexico is filled with unrepentant scofflaws but few who brag about it. Low profile living is the key to success here not warrantless braggadocio .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=Grumbalina;2870433]I have looked into the requirements for working in Mexico, but I still plan on coming in on a tourist permit. I work as a contractor for an American company, but all the work I do is online, so I can do it anywhere. I make more than enough money to qualify for the residence visa, but I'm not sure that I want to take the plunge for at least a year. Especially since I'm bringing my car down, and I don't feel like dealing with the hassle of transferring it over right away.
> 
> And unless the Mexican govt is monitoring my online activity, I doubt they'll know what I'm doing. I'm an unrepentant scofflaw._




[/QUOTE] Mexico is filled with unrepentant scofflaws but few who brag about it. Low profile living is the key to success here not warrantless braggadocio .[/QUOTE]

I agree with you on this (and many other things), HD. Do you think that INM has personnel dedicated to hanging out at the Expat Forum (and other expat websites) looking for scofflaws to prosecute?


----------



## Grumbalina (Jan 4, 2014)

> Mexico is filled with unrepentant scofflaws but few who brag about it. Low profile living is the key to success here not warrantless braggadocio .



You people seriously need to get over yourselves. Last I checked, I was on an anonymous message board, not running around Mexico bragging about working as a US contractor on a tourist visa.

I think it's safe to say that this message board is populated by a bunch of grouchy old farts who like telling people what to do and assuming that everyone but them is an idiot. Since that's not me -- thank god -- I think I'm done here!


----------



## Grumbalina (Jan 4, 2014)

> I agree with you on this (and many other things), HD. Do you think that INM has personnel dedicated to hanging out at the Expat Forum (and other expat websites) looking for scofflaws to prosecute?



LOL. You people really are old and out of touch, aren't you? I'm sure the mexican govt. gets all their hot scofflaw leads from this message board. LOL.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Grumbalina said:


> LOL. You people really are old and out of touch, aren't you? I'm sure the mexican govt. gets all their hot scofflaw leads from this message board. LOL.


My comment about Mexican Immigration spying on expats on this website was meant to be a tongue-in-cheek comment, but I couldn't find a tongue-in-cheeck smilie to post with it. Out of touch with what, may I ask?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Grumbalina said:


> You people seriously need to get over yourselves. Last I checked, I was on an anonymous message board, not running around Mexico bragging about working as a US contractor on a tourist visa.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that this message board is populated by a bunch of grouchy old farts who like telling people what to do and assuming that everyone but them is an idiot. Since that's not me -- thank god -- I think I'm done here!


We will be sorry to see you go. I wouldn't take Hound Dog too seriously. He likes to sound like a grumpy old fart, but he is all bark and no bite.


----------

